
Argentina Submarine: ARA San Juan Found - artur_makly
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-46245686
======
gus_massa
Non APM version [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-
america-46245686](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-46245686)

~~~
sctb
Updated from
[https://www.google.com.ar/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-l...](https://www.google.com.ar/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-
latin-america-46245686). Thanks!

------
artur_makly
nytimes story: Mystery of Lost Argentine Submarine Ends a Year Later, Deep at
Sea [https://nyti.ms/2DrCpDR](https://nyti.ms/2DrCpDR)

